
OpenStreetMap.org Use GoogleMapAPI on the “Show My Location” Feature - mfourcade
https://twitter.com/mfourcade/status/696982320331538432
======
Piskvorrr
No, it doesn't. It requests a location from the location providers registered
in the browser; it is the _browser_ internally requesting a position from
Google - which is beyond the control of the _webpage_.

"Martin Fourcade ‏@mfourcade my bad buddys of @openstreetmap. it seems to be
chromium (not chrome) that issued this request to gmap via the html geo
api..."

